# Happy New Year!



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

:cheer2: To all and your loved ones. See you next year!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

And the countdown begins!arty: :clock:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Approx 13 hours and 15 minutes until the new year!!!!


----------



## jokosch (Dec 12, 2008)

A good slide in the new year!!!
The new year strats in Germany a little bit earlier, in 6 houers and 15 minutes.

Regards


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

A very happy, safe and a prosperous new year to everyone.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Happy New Year!

One of my resolutions is to get at least one true aquascape going this year


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy New Year, everyone!!

-Dave


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

woot! woot! I made it! My neighbor was popping some firework and set my car alarm on. I decide to go out and have some fun myself. Of coarse Mr. Law have to show up and try to take the fun out - warn us about the potential fine ($500 per firework item). Called up my buddy officer friend down the street and there was no law of that nature here yet. Told my neighbor that and the strike of midnight we party on and the whole subdivision just exploded. \\/ After that I told my neighbor to clean up all the crap and ran back inside. [smilie=b: Happy New year everyone!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

TNguyen said:


> woot! woot! I made it! My neighbor was popping some firework and set my car alarm on. I decide to go out and have some fun myself. Of coarse Mr. Law have to show up and try to take the fun out - warn us about the potential fine ($500 per firework item). Called up my buddy officer friend down the street and there was no law of that nature here yet. Told my neighbor that and the strike of midnight we party on and the whole subdivision just exploded. \\/ After that I told my neighbor to clean up all the crap and ran back inside. [smilie=b: Happy New year everyone![/QUOTE]
> 
> Yea sometimes Mr. Law can be a JERK!!!! but i'm glad you guys had a lot of fun!!!!:grouphug:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone!

I was sleeping on the couch with the dog by 8:30 I think, which is earlier than usual for me....


----------

